# Hot catch in May



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hot catch in MayTraditionally as the weather warms so does the fishing.A typical first of May catch:Will may 3, 2019, continue the 'Tradition'? Only one way to find out. Join us on the Florida Fisherman ll as our fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, and fourth generation owner-operator, Captain Dylan Hubbard welcome us to an overnight 39 hour serious fishing trip for serious fishermen/women.John has camera in hand to record all the action:Open wide John's Pass Bridge; we are on a mission:Trolling on the way out can be very productive:Friday night fishing on the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity defies the imagination. For those who have never tried it, you cannot even begin to imagine what you are missing:Before it gets too late Captain Garett and sons enjoy a movie:The 'bite' is on-going:Be very careful around these guys; they will hurt you.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sun-up 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida... Priceless!The 'bite' continues:A young Captain goes to work:Dr. Tony sir, a Mangrove Snapper like that will put a BIG smile on anyone's face:The night Mangrove bite was strong. Looks like it's going to be non-stop:Jersey Girl records the action:It's a good thing we have a two day limit:The Gags and Triggers are ready for lunch:Did someone say lunch?That's not just a burger...That's a one of a kind, 'Tammy Burger!'Hey!* I'm hungry too:Watch Tony's great tuna fight 12 seconds into the video at the end of this presentation:Talk about a fighting machine:We have been trying to get away from the American Red Snapper the entire trip... Forget it!With a 2 day possession limit, and a season from June 1, until August 2, pay-back time is close, very close!Late Saturday evening... Nature at its best:Talking about the best:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida picture perfect weather, a mountain of fish, great friends, the best of food, and a comforting hot shower...It's time to hit our bunks for the long ride home.Early Sunday morning, already?Just think! In June we can add Red Snapper and Gag Grouper to this pile:As first mate Will hands out our fish, we are already thinking about next weekend, next weekend when we do it all over again:Nothing like coming home in the money:Guys & Girls, this was going to be my mystery fish.But even when the FWC biologist are not sure what kind of fish it is, I decided it was too tough to call.Here is what Butch, FWC, says:" its looks like a wrasse maybe a creole wrasse?Theres hundreds of these little fish ot there that form part of the diet of most fish. Hogfish are also a wrasse"ButchCheck out the action packed video of our trip. If you did not see it for yourself, you would not believe what the Florida Middle Grounds & Vicinity have to offer:https://youtu.be/4FFM_Y0AJyM*Photo credits:Mr. John Martin, Chef Tammy Koota, Bob HarbisonAnd a very special thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard for carrying on the family tradition of excellence for four, soon to be five, generations:Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

